# Circular saw blade for 1/2" PVC?



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

The lab I'm working in has a mini table saw that accepts blades 6-8" dia it fits a 5/8 arbor and I think there is a spacer to fit 7/8 arbors. I need to cut some fairly precise and small rectangular pieces of PVC sheet which is 1/2" thick, but the only blades we have for the saw are for tile and glass, with diamond dust or just roughened metal. Does anyone know if they sell a blade that would work and where I could buy it? I've searched but I'm not sure what kind of blade would be best for PVC.

If some other approach would be better I'm open to suggestions. We have a reciprocating saw, but since these pieces have to be pretty straight I think the circular saw is the way to go.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

just get a wood blade with large teeth. the finer teeth heat up the material causing it to melt to the blade


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

we used to cut pvc pipe with an abrasive blade for metal in a chop saw and got smooth cuts and no burning.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A 40T, 7 1/4" carbide tipped circular saw blade should work well. All the box stores sell them.












 







.


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't see your post yet when I went, cabinetman, but I got a 18T blade and it seems to be working nicely, much smoother cuts than I was getting with that tile blade. It would probably be smoothest with a blade like you suggested with around 40 teeth to avoid melting but still have a fine pitch. the hunter's advice led me in the right direction at least, as I probably would have gone for the smallest pitch toothed blade I could find.


----------

